# DW Review - Slick Monkey Safari Quick Detailer



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

We have a new brand in town today by the name of Slick Monkey. This shall be the first of 2 reviews having had 2 samples products generously sent to me by the company.

The first being tested here is their all new Safari Quick Detailer.

For further info on any of Slick Monkeys products, please visit http://slickmonkey.co.uk/ where they have a full range of detailing products available.

*The Product*

So here today we have a 100ml sample bottle of the Safari Quick Detailer to test and review.



It came in a stumpy 100ml plastic bottle with spray head. Branding for me could do with a little work. I personally think it looks slightly childish but that could be the route the company is taking with a more light hearted take on the world of detailing. There was no instructions on the sample sized label or any product information although since speaking to Alexis, this has now been changed to include instructions. The product has the scent printed on the label stating lime, fitting considering the bold lime green colour of it which I love in the clear bottle. As per usual, the nozzle was screwed off and I gave it a good sniff. It does smell like lime, it smells a lot like lime with a very nice scent indeed and actually reminds me of the sour skittle sweets.

Although a product description was missing from the sample bottle, I managed to pick it up from the Slick Monkey website which is very simple to navigate.

"Slick Monkey Safari Quick detailer, an ultra-high polymer blend detail spray, spreads like silk on all painted surfaces leaving an even coverage and adding gloss to any LSP not forgetting the slick hydrophobic coating it leaves behind. Lime green in colour lime scented."

Taking a mental note to test the beading out due to the high polymer content, I next looked for some instructions but there doesn't appear to be any on the webpage either. Although self-explanatory to use a QD, it would still be a professional touch to include instructions on how to use all the products on the labels and website.

*The Method*

As mentioned previous, there was no instructions on how to use this but with it being a QD, essentially it is a spray, spread and buff product to add some gloss and protection to usually, an already waxed car. My car had no protection on the bonnet or roof due to it recently having the Scuderia stripes fitted, giving me a perfect opportunity to test the beading/protection properties of this.

The car had already had the usual snow foam, rinse and 2BH wash completed with a towel dry. The drying stage was a little difficult due to the cold weather but with 2 very good towels at my disposal, I got there eventually. Starting with the bonnet, a few sprays were applied to either side of the bonnet. The spray nozzle worked well enough and applied the QD in an acceptable, even spray.



A short pile MF cloth was then used to spread the QD over the bonnet. It did spread very well, it wasn't super thin viscosity wise like water but more like milk and was very easy to spread evenly across the whole bonnet, leaving a clear film where the product was.



The cloth was then flipped over and the streaky film was buffed. Considering the conditions with the cold and how hard the car was to dry, I was surprised to see how well this buffed up on the bonnet. It didn't take much effort at all and did indeed leave the paint feeling very smooth & slick with a nice glossy finish added to the black paintwork.



With the ease of use encountered on the bonnet and the car in serious need of a spruce up protection wise having not been waxed in 5 months, I carried on with the same method of spread, flip and buff. This left me with a lovely, just waxed finish on the Abarth.



It wasn't a particularly sunny day, in fact it was a typical grey sky living up north in (sunny?) Scotland but this didn't stop the Slick Monkey Safari providing a superb, glossy finish on my paintwork from all angles.









*Price*

Prices as per the Slick Monkey website previously mentioned https://slickmonkey.co.uk/shop/safari-quick-detailer/ a 250ml/500ml can be picked up for £8.45 & £11.50 respectively. This is a nice price point for 500ml bottle, especially when I only used roughly about 25ml of product for the whole car, with me over applying it throughout.



(The Tarzijean Trim/Tyre/Dash dressing review will be coming up later)

With how well the product spreads, you could easily use half the amount I used here to do your car. With this being a review I thought it best to be generous with the application amounts.

*Would I use it again?*

Happily, it's as simple as that. It performs as well as any QD I have used and did so in a colder climate than I would have liked for testing.

*Conclusion*

This is a good little product here from Slick Monkey. The Saferi Quick Detailer is well priced, is easy to use even in cold temperatures, spreads very well and buffs up effortlessly leaving you a very smooth and glossy finish on your paintwork. Let's not forget that really nice Lime scent that lingers in the air as you use it also!

And finally as promised, some beading shots!





These beads are purely from the Safari Quick Detailer.



Beads are actually pretty good for a QD type product, no comparison to a proper wax but yeah, they are impressive from just a QD.





Well done Slick Monkey on a very nice spray detailer! :thumb:


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

